# Dryfog - Rate of Application -Oil vs Latex



## jack1999 (Jul 15, 2014)

I know oil dryfog comes out of the gun slower than water based dryfog. But how much slower? Has anyone ever compared the labour cost of applying oil vs latex dryfog. As a %, what would be the additional time?

thanks


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

:blink::blink::blink: Been in this business a loooong time Never considered a miniscule amount that that could be even if it were true


----------



## painter213 (Nov 5, 2008)

I second on the Blink, Blinks!


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

jack1999 said:


> I know oil dryfog comes out of the gun slower than water based dryfog. But how much slower? Has anyone ever compared the labour cost of applying oil vs latex dryfog. As a %, what would be the additional time?
> 
> thanks


FOR THE LOVE OF ALL PAINTERS.... THE WORD IS DRYFALL!

(having a chrisn glue vs. Adhesive moment)


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

The stuff from Sherman Williams?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Paradigmzz said:


> FOR THE LOVE OF ALL PAINTERS.... THE WORD IS DRYFALL!
> 
> (having a chrisn glue vs. Adhesive moment)


Not always.... http://www.ppgpro.com/products/product-template.aspx?ProdCode=9924


----------

